# Lemon Grass scented Rice



## dragnlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

I was about to make some of my favourite lemon grass scented rice. Guess it is older than I thought, aside from the obvious outer leaves being dry, inside has a bit of the purplish colour. Almost like garlic goes.

Is it safe? I use it only to scent the rice.  Cut into 2" pieces and smashed, I remove them when finished.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2014)

I think it's probably safe, but may not taste good. Just a guess  Btw, fresh lemongrass freezes well.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree, it's probably safe.  Smell it, taste a bit, and see if it has the flavor you want.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Btw, fresh lemongrass freezes well.



Arghh, wish I'd known that. Oh well, next time.

I freeze my ginger all the time, I've just started freezing those bird chilies.

Anything else????    Can I freeze galganal???  I bought some and it lasted a long time but then got moldy (erg...  does that tell you how long it was in the fridge?)


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 23, 2014)

hey Dawgluver, I've smelled it and it smells just like it should, but haven't tasted it yet.

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> Arghh, wish I'd known that. Oh well, next time.
> 
> I freeze my ginger all the time, I've just started freezing those bird chilies.
> 
> Anything else????    Can I freeze galganal???  I bought some and it lasted a long time but then got moldy (erg...  does that tell you how long it was in the fridge?)



Yes, you can freeze galangal, but I put it, and ginger, in separate canning jars covered with dry sherry. It keeps forever in the fridge and you have flavored sherry to use in Asian sauces 

You can also freeze any small peppers whole. Lots of things freeze well.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2014)

I freeze small peppers whole and bigger ones in pieces. I freeze them on a cookie sheet and then put them in a freezer container. That way they don't freeze into a big lump.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 24, 2014)

So...  I wimped out.   Didn't use it....

When I found a jar in the cupboard I decided to use a piece from there instead.

I love this rice too much to have ruined it - was bad enough I didn't have long grain, just short, but it was/is still delish!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 24, 2014)

I grow lemongrass in my garden.  

Even fresh lemongrass right from the ground is usually purple.

And it freezes well, as does ginger, garlic, galangal


----------

